# Advice needed...



## steph.

My sister is going through this and I dont know if there is anything I can say to make her feel better. She has one girl and now she found out she is having a boy. She really wanted another girl, i think because she wanted the same relationship that her and I share for her daughter. And also because we only seem to have girls in the family so having a boy is unfamiliar territory. I bought her a really cute blue outfit, and tried saying its awsome that she will have one of each, but needless to say she doesnt see the awsomeness. She also said that she hopes i have a boy next, maybe because she wants a little playmate for her son?

Anyway, is there anything i can say or do to make her feel better?:shrug:


----------



## SabrinaKat

Give her a little time; if she just found out, she will need a day or two to reconcile her dream with reality, but by the time the LO arrives and she meets him, she will hopefully love him for his own sake (I was a wee bit disappointed, but I LOVE my little man so much that it really is OK!)

best wishes


----------



## ds0910

Just be there to support her and listen to her. I was disappointed when I found out we were having a boy too, but I am wrapping my head around it. I know I love him whatever the sex because he is my baby. But there IS still a lingering nagging sadness. Hoping that will pass soon as we only found out Thursday! Hope your sis can get excited for her new baby boy!


----------



## Mummy2B21

Is your daughter and her daughter close in age? If so remind her they can grow up together and be close, honestly she will love having a son when.he arrives boys are so much fun and cheeky she will be fine when he's here.


----------

